

Put my tech career on hold to travel; first stop: drive down the PCH - ytham
http://setforth.io/california-state-route-1-the-pacific-coast-highway/

======
dmschulman
Great site and blog! I used to drive up the PCH to and from work everyday. It
was a longer drive than if I had taken the highways but that seaside drive
even made the bad days at the office tolerable.

